# VW related tattoos.



## turbo8vg60 (Jul 7, 2003)

i know this has been posted a million times, but lets see some vw tattoos. heres mine to start out thanks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1186966-Let-s-Start-a-Tattoo-thread


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

PSU said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1186966-Let-s-Start-a-Tattoo-thread


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


----------



## turbo8vg60 (Jul 7, 2003)

i like :thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: hubba hubba


----------



## Jagermeister! (Apr 26, 2007)

:sly:


that looks effing retarded..


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

good thing its on me & not you


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jagermeister! said:


> :sly:
> 
> 
> that looks effing retarded..


hahahahahahahahah


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not fond of the location, but that key is pretty sweet. :beer:


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

dam this sucks i want to put my vw tattoo up but idk how to get pics uploeaded on here from my phone :/


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

photobucket.com or tinypic.com :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jessturbo said:


> dam this sucks i want to put my vw tattoo up but idk how to get pics uploeaded on here from my phone :/


www.photobucket.com

www.flickr.com


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


love the key, curious about the audi finger. what was your motivation for that?


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> love the key, curious about the audi finger. what was your motivation for that?


i'm working on a car/racing-related sleeve on my right arm. i wanted the rings & liked the idea of having it on my finger.. i'm not really sure hah


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jhouse81 said:


> i'm working on a car/racing-related sleeve on my right arm. i wanted the rings & liked the idea of having it on my finger.. i'm not really sure hah


well, i like it... if I ever marry a girl, i'd rather put those four rings on her finger, than bling/ice/etc. :laugh:

I wanna get 
R 1 3 5 
L_|_|_|
-- | -| 
-- 2- 4

mirrored on my palm. 


and the dead rabbit society skull and bones somewhere.

only VW related tattoo plans...


my friend is an artist, but is hesitant to commit to my biggest desire. (full and accurate duplicate of the Declaration of Independence on my back) lossa time and effort into it, says he can handle the calligraphy, but keeping it to scale, and keeping it legible will be... problematic.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I wanna get
> R 1 3 5
> L_|_|_|
> -- | -|
> ...


ouch!





tSoG-84bit said:


> my friend is an artist, but is hesitant to commit to my biggest desire. (full and accurate duplicate of the Declaration of Independence on my back) lossa time and effort into it, says he can handle the calligraphy, but keeping it to scale, and keeping it legible will be... problematic.


i can't even imagine how long that would take


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jhouse81 said:


> ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. he quoted me hours, but I don't recall the exact number... the price was quite reasonable. he was honored that I asked him, and said that if I didn't mind that he used it for his portfolio to help start his shop, he'd pretty much do it at cost....


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i must be stupid or something bc i still cant figure out how to get the picture from photobucket to this thread


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


i am stealing the key idea..


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jessturbo said:


> i must be stupid or something bc i still cant figure out how to get the picture from photobucket to this thread


when you have uploaded the picture to photobucket, take the{img}ww,photobukkit,cram}/img{ line, copy it and paste it in your reply.


----------



## vabeach337 (Aug 1, 2004)

jhouse81 said:


> i can't even imagine how long that would take


I have the Preamble on my back...took about 4hrs with about a solid hour of breaks...couldn't imagine doing the entire Declaration


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

its 995 done still need way of life on it and the german flag colored


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

to show the detail


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've got my sleeve planned out. My right arm is gonna be all VW and car tattoos.


----------



## turbo8vg60 (Jul 7, 2003)

damn looks good keep em coming:thumbup:


----------



## 89lx302 (Apr 11, 2011)

got the yw on my left forearm with flames and underneath it says "driver found" when i figure out how to upload pics ill put one up


----------



## 89lx302 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

heres mine had it for alittle over 2yrs


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Not mine but I love it.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course there's always the Chris Garver (Miami ink) tattoo.


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

I tell my friends i wanna get a vw logo tattoo on my arm around the tricep muscle, they all tell me dont and thats stupid. lol think im gonna do it anyways lol we have a passion for vdub!


----------



## suntaug (Aug 17, 2004)

Something a bit different. Could use a touch up.


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

about 30 mins after getting it. lol


----------



## JamesCB (Jan 8, 2011)

That Eagle one looks cool, but how well would it go down on a beach in Germany?

Just getting the 'R' badge would look pretty cool.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


so hot.
I needs me my german cars tats! I need to be able to tattoo my hands! ****kk


----------



## 89lx302 (Apr 11, 2011)

i got mine at 18 and it was my 1st tattoo ever ...... ive had so many people ask why and i say cause they r my first loves their what i grew up on and their part of me and they just look at me funny


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

I never know where I'd put anything...


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

Tinker Bell. said:


> about 30 mins after getting it. lol


my favorite! looks verry good, and its catchy


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1186966-Let-s-Start-a-Tattoo-thread


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mikachu (Dec 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

*wow*

jhouse.. i love you.. marry me?? lol


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


I may or may not steal your idea? would I get punched?


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had it almost 13 years now.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

DigitalC330 said:


> I may or may not steal your idea? would I get punched?


i'd hit that or most any girl who would copy it... :laugh:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i'd hit that or most any girl who would copy it... :laugh:


smoooooth

I can get it any day I want I'm always around buzzing needles, I just don't know if I really want it yet.... or there.. and I won't if she gets back to me and says, "NO, YOU CAN NOT!" 

capitals because girls yell


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

my VW tattoo I got in 2010

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5781902642/


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

Bora*B*tch said:


> my VW tattoo I got in 2010
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5781902642/


this one should work.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Bora*B*tch said:


> this one should work.


Looks awfully painful.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

DigitalC330 said:


> I may or may not steal your idea? would I get punched?


absolutely

just kidding. its not like i'm the only one with a volkswagen key or audi rings. steal awayy


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

Here's mine 
****ty pic but it says Niedrig und Langsam 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

Tinker Bell. said:


> about 30 mins after getting it. lol


 

I beyond love this!


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

VDub-bros93 said:


> Here's mine
> ****ty pic but it says Niedrig und Langsam
> 
> __
> ...


 THat is so funnnnny!


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

haha guessing you know some german?


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

VDub-bros93 said:


> Here's mine
> ****ty pic but it says Niedrig und Langsam
> 
> __
> ...


 i just googled that & i just have to say I LOVE IT. :laugh:


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

lol thanks, i'm only 17 btw. first tattoo too. And if u dont mind jhouse i wanna get that key tattoo but somewher else....not sure where though.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

VDub-bros93 said:


> haha guessing you know some german?


 haha ein bisschen 

but I did have to look that up.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

PSU said:


> Looks awfully painful.


 
ehh yeah the orchid on my ribs was a little painful but I did two 3 hours sessions not just one, so i got a break lol.


----------



## HideousStrength (Jun 7, 2011)

jhouse81 said:


> eh, its been done a million times before but here are a couple of mine anyway..


 that key makes me miss my Fox. I like it!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

One of mine!!! And yes, I am a girl.   









[/quote]


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

DigitalC330 said:


> haha ein bisschen
> 
> but I did have to look that up.


 HAHA nice. Ich liebe Deutch :heart::heart:


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

now jst turn it into a sleeve :heart: 
iim working on mine and my chest piece


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

.Ant said:


>


hahha this is great


----------



## 89lx302 (Apr 11, 2011)

tjclover said:


> one of mine!!! And yes, i am a girl. :d


[/quote]




bad arse


----------



## Jameson250s (Apr 29, 2009)

and then


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

TJClover said:


> One of mine!!! And yes, I am a girl.


[/QUOTE]


Love this idea, get it girl.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

VDub-bros93 said:


> HAHA nice. Ich liebe Deutch :heart::heart:


Ich weiß auch


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

.


----------

